

Canadian Regional Boot Camp for Technology Start-Ups - March 2009 - tom_rath
http://www.tradecommissioner.gc.ca/eng/document.jsp?did=88783

======
Cunard2
This is exciting. I wonder what it will be like? Has anyone ever been to
anything similar?

------
naish
Hmmm. Currently dead for me: _The file you requested was not found._

~~~
tom_rath
Checking the root <http://www.tradecommissioner.gc.ca/> they're currently
doing maintenance on their web site this morning. It looks like I could have
chosen a more opportune time to submit this!

If you're Canadian and looking to build a Start-up, you may find this seminar
helpful (it's not just in Toronto and Vancouver -- they're doing a road-show
in different parts of the country). If this crawls off the HN front page
(which it probably will before the site returns from maintenance), you may
want to bookmark the page and check back later.

~~~
Cunard2
Well, I did go, and it was very invigorating. There is a "Silicone Valley
North" and it is in Waterloo. Who knew? Now I REALLY have no excuse!

